# My Silvia is not heating up



## irish_coffee (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi all!

Im new here, I hope someone will be able to help me out with my problem. Besically, my Rancilio Silvia is not heating up, the light is constant on, but the machine is cold, I tried to reset the termostat, but no luck, so Im now going to test the machine with multimeter, Im looking for any help on what's the best approach and how to test it? Should I take the parts out first or it's enough to unplug it? Im going to check all three termostats and the boiler and heating element. I know some multimeter basics, but if someone could explain me in details how to test these parts, that would be great! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

You'll probably find the answer here.... http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?12804-Silvia-not-heating-up-anymore


----------

